# Mussolini y/e Hitler



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Me pregunto si en el caso de una palabra que comienza por una h aspirada (como Hitler), también es obligatorio utilizar la conjunción copulativa e.

Me suena raro decir Mussolini e Hitler, y mucho más normal Mussolini y Hitler.


----------



## flljob

Siempre he oído Mussolini y Jitler.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Totor: 


totor said:


> Me suena raro decir Mussolini e Hitler, y mucho más normal Mussolini y Hitler.


Sólo puedo decir que me uno a esta apreciación, ya que no sé si hay una regla para esto. Parece que el DPD no lo aclara en la entrada "y", donde se habla de que la siguiente palabra debe comenzar "por el sonido /i/" para que la conjunción tome la forma "e". Lo cual no es el caso de _Hitler_, al menos en la pronunciación más extendida por mi país. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## totor

Namarne said:


> Parece que el DPD no lo aclara en la entrada "y"



Justamente, Jordi, antes de poner el hilo me fijé en el DPD, pero no dice nada, y tendría, me parece.

Por ejemplo, si Hitler se pronunciara "itler", obviamente habría que decir "e Hitler", igual que se dice "Jorge e Inés", pero no creo que nadie lo pronuncie así.

Por estos pagos no se pronuncia "jitler", como dice Flljob en México, pero sí con la h aspirada, estilo inglés.


----------



## Calambur

Yo escribiría "Mussolini y Hitler".


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Yo escribiría "Mussolini y Hitler".



Ya somos tres  .


----------



## robertopolaco

Es que como es un apellido alemán se debe pronunciarlo como se lo pronuncia en alemán. Hitler se pronuncia Jitler, la "h" no es muda en alemán, se pronuncia como la "j" en español. Entonces debe ser "Mussolini y Hitler (y Jitler).
Así creo yo.


----------



## miguel89

Sí, va _e_ sólo cuando lo que sigue es el sonido vocálico i, ni siquiera alcanza con la semiconsonante de hierro o hielo: cobre y hierro, agua y hielo.


----------



## totor

Muy bien.

Dos voces autorizadas.

Me quedo más tranquilo, entonces, y agradezco a todos su participación  .


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo también creo que debería decirse Mussolini y Hitler, pero recuerdo a algunas personas mayores pronunciando el apellido del político alemán Ítler; creo que si alguien lo pronuncia así debería usar _e_ en lugar de _y_.

_Hitler_ es muy conocido y hoy casi todos lo pronunciarían con jota o aspirando la hache.

¿Sería lo mismo para otros apellidos? 

¿Purkinje y His o Purkinje e His?

¿Dumont e Hiver? ¿O Dumont y Hiver?

¿Smith e Hinojosa? ¿O Smith y Hinojosa?

¿Huck y Hiskin? ¿O Huck e Hiskin?

Uno no siempre sabe de qué origen es el apellido y cómo debe pronunciarse.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Siendo Hiver un apellido (?) francés, e Hinojosa de alguno de los países hispanohablantes, la H es muda, así que ahí no tenemos ninguna duda de que hay que anteponerles la "e", Quique.

Por lo que respecta a His e/y Hiskin, no puedo asegurarlo, aunque parecería tratarse del mismo caso que Hitler, ¿no?

Y en todo caso, mejor decir Hitler y Mussolini, His y Purkinje, Hiver y Dumont, Hinojosa y Smith, Hiskin y Huck.

Así, por lo menos, vamos a estar seguros de no meter la pata.

(No sea cosa de que Hitler, His, Hiver, Hinojosa y/e Hiskin se enojen si les preguntamos de donde son  ).


----------



## Darojas

totor said:


> Ya somos tres  .



Cuatro.


----------



## totor

Darojas said:


> Cuatro.



En realidad, contigo ocho.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

totor said:


> Y en todo caso, mejor decir Hitler y Mussolini, His y Purkinje, Hiver y Dumont, Hinojosa y Smith, Hiskin y Huck.
> 
> Así, por lo menos, vamos a estar seguros de no meter la pata.
> 
> .



Hola:

Pero siempre va a llegar la ocasión en que te toque Hilbe e/y Hille. ¡Y ahí sí que te quiero ver...! 

Ahora en serio, creo que si uno sabe cuál es la pronunciación original y sabe que la hache se aspira, debe considerar que empieza con sonido consonántico y usar _y_. Si uno no sabe, debe considerarlo como una palabra cualquiera del castellano y usar _e_.


----------



## Alcafrán

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Me pregunto si en el caso de una palabra que comienza por una h aspirada (como Hitler), también es obligatorio utilizar la conjunción copulativa e.
> 
> Me suena raro decir Mussolini e Hitler, y mucho más normal Mussolini y Hitler.




En teoría, "Mussolini e Hitler", antes de "i" se usa la "e". La hache no impide esto.

Ante nombres propios es en casos de preguntas. Ej.: ¿Y Inés? = ¿Dónde está inés? Pero en este caso no procede, así que, como ya dije, "Mussolini e Hitler".


----------



## totor

Alcafrán said:


> En teoría, "Mussolini e Hitler", antes de "i" se usa la "e". La hache no impide esto.



Y sin embargo, Alcafrán, la hache no lo impide porque, en nuestros países, la hache es muda, cosa que no pasa en Alemania ni en los países anglosajones.

Precisamente el problema es el valor fónico de la hache, en el caso puntual que yo planteo.

Supuestamente, lo que impide la "e" con valor de conjunción ante la "i" es la cacofonía.

Yo pregunto, entonces: ¿qué cacofonía hay en decir "Mussolini y Jitler" (o algo que se le parece, en mis pagos).

Absolutamente ninguna. Es como si se dijera "Mario y José". ¿Por qué entonces voy a decir "Mario e José"?

Creo que aquí necesitaríamos a un experto, alguien como XiaoRoel.


----------



## Agró

Alcafrán said:


> "Mussolini e Hitler".



Mussolini *y *Hitler.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Siempre puedes dedir Hitler y Mussolini y evitas  una posible errada.


----------



## Alcafrán

totor said:


> Y sin embargo, Alcafrán, la hache no lo impide porque, en nuestros países, la hache es muda, cosa que no pasa en Alemania ni en los países anglosajones.
> 
> Precisamente el problema es el valor fónico de la hache, en el caso puntual que yo planteo.
> 
> Supuestamente, lo que impide la "e" con valor de conjunción ante la "i" es la cacofonía.
> 
> Yo pregunto, entonces: ¿qué cacofonía hay en decir "Mussolini y Jitler" (o algo que se le parece, en mis pagos).
> 
> Absolutamente ninguna. Es como si se dijera "Mario y José". ¿Por qué entonces voy a decir "Mario e José"?
> 
> Creo que aquí necesitaríamos a un experto, alguien como XiaoRoel.




Bueno, yo te doy una respuesta basada en la ortografía española, y no en la inglesa-anglosajona o alemana.


----------



## Alcafrán

Agró said:


> Mussolini *y *Hitler.



¿Cambiaron esto en la nueva ortografía de 2010 acaso?


----------



## totor

las cosas facilitas said:


> Siempre puedes dedir Hitler y Mussolini y evitas  una posible errada.


Justamente es lo que decía en mi #11  , pero mi problema es que se trata de una traducción, y si mi autor dice "Mussolini et Hitler", yo no puedo decir "Hitler y Mussolini" (y encima lo dice muchas veces).

Y Alcafrán, yo también hablo de la ortografía española, precisamente.


----------



## Alcafrán

las cosas facilitas said:


> Siempre puedes dedir Hitler y Mussolini y evitas  una posible errada.



Eso desde luego, aquí el orden de los factores puede alterar el producto. Pero que yo sepa, básandonos en la ortografía castellana, es Mussolini e Hitler. Ante nombres propios que yo sepa no es siempre que se ponga la "y", sólo en caso de preguntas.


----------



## Agró

Alcafrán said:


> ¿Cambiaron esto en la nueva ortografía de 2010 acaso?


DPD:
*y2*. *1.* Conjunción copulativa. Toma la forma _e _ante palabras que empiezan por el sonido /i/.

¿Acaso Hitler empieza por /i/?


----------



## Lurrezko

Alcafrán said:


> Eso desde luego, aquí el orden de los factores puede alterar el producto. Pero que yo sepa, básandonos en la ortografía castellana, es Mussolini e Hitler. Ante nombres propios que yo sepa no es siempre que se ponga la "y", sólo en caso de preguntas.



¿Tú pronuncias Itler?

Saludos


----------



## Alcafrán

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Tú pronuncias Itler?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí. Y a veces con la hache profunda "jitler" pero ahí hay una "i" así que creo que es correcto usar la "e".

El dpd:



> y2. 1. Conjunción copulativa. Toma la forma e ante palabras que empiezan por el sonido /i/: Eres único e irrepetible; Necesito aguja e hilo. Existen las siguientes excepciones:
> 
> a) Cuando al sonido /i/ le sigue una vocal con la que forma diptongo: La mesa es de madera y hierro (no de madera e hierro). *No es el caso.*
> 
> b) Cuando la conjunción se hace tónica y adquiere un valor adverbial en oraciones interrogativas: ¿Y Inés? [= ¿Dónde está Inés?]. *No es el caso.*
> 
> 2. Hay palabras, como hiato o ion, que pueden articularse con hiato ([i - á - to], [i - ón]) o con diptongo ([yá - to], [yón]). De ahí que sea válido el uso de e (si se articulan con hiato) o de y (si se articulan con diptongo) delante de estas voces: diptongo e hiato o diptongo y hiato; moléculas e iones o moléculas y iones. *No es el caso.*
> 
> 3. y/o. Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, calco del inglés and/or, con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés. Se olvida que la conjunción o puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente (→ o2, 1). Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula, salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos. Si la palabra que sigue comienza por o, debe escribirse y/u. *No es el caso.*




 En la parte que subrayo no especifica lo que sucede con esta hache profunda. En teoría podemos pronunciarlo Musolini e Itler.


----------



## Lurrezko

En la parte que subrayas es precisamente donde se especifica: se habla del sonido /i/. Si ese sonido /i/ está precedido por otro sonido, como en el caso de Hitler, la *e* es innecesaria.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Me temo que lo que hemos estado haciendo hasta ahora son suposiciones.

Suposiciones ante preguntas, suposiciones ante nombres propios, etcétera.

No hay ninguna seguridad, ya que el DPD no establece ningún caso especial, salvo los casos en que sigue una forma diptongo o



> Cuando la conjunción se hace tónica y adquiere un valor adverbial en oraciones interrogativas: _¿Y Inés? [= ¿Dónde está Inés?]._


Por otra parte, el DPD habla del "sonido i", por lo que es absolutamente pertinente lo que dice Lurrezko y vengo diciendo hace rato.


Lurrezko said:


> ¿Tú pronuncias Itler?


----------



## Agró

Alcafrán, no se puede aplicar la ortografía o la fonética españolas a nombres propios de otras lenguas. Si hiciéramos eso, entonces, habría que colocarle una tilde a la 'i', por ejemplo (H*í*tler). Supongo que no querrás eso, ¿no?


----------



## Alcafrán

Bueno, en ese caso...


----------



## Pinairun

De la Ortografía (2010):


> 6.3.1.2. La _h_ aspirada
> [...] en algunos casos, especialmente en los préstamos más recientes, puede conservarse la aspiración característica de la lengua de la que proceden.
> [...]
> También se conserva la aspiración originaria de la _h _en muchos topónimos y antropónimos, y consecuentemente también en sus derivados: _Hanói_, _Hawái _(y su gentilicio _hawaiano_), _Hegel _(y su derivado _hegeliano_), _Helsinki, *Hitler*_(y su derivado _hitleriano_), _Hong Kong _(y su gentilicio _kongkonés), Honolulú o Honolulu, Doha_, etc.



De ahí que digamos Mussolini y Hitler.


----------



## Alcafrán

Pinairun said:


> De la Ortografía (2010):
> 
> 
> De ahí que digamos Mussolini y Hitler.



Ah, bueno, si lo dice la del 2010 es otra cosa.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Yo recuerdo que mi abuelo decía Ítler, y también otras personas de su generación.

Pero estoy seguro y me juego 20 euros de que hoy en día, después de ver cientos de películas y documentales que hablan de Jítler, todo el mundo (literal) lo pronuncia con j o con h aspirada. Ergo...

Saludos.


----------



## Darojas

Pinairun said:


> De la Ortografía (2010):
> 
> 
> De ahí que digamos Mussolini y Hitler.



Yo no habría dudado en decir 'Mussolini y Hitler' (porque me suena /J/itler y no /I/tler), y si Pinairun dijo que así se dice, pues no le demos más vueltas.


----------



## totor

En suma, que de todo lo leído hasta el momento, hay que decir "Mussolini Y Hitler".


----------



## totor

Mis queridos amigos, me gustaría reabrir este hilo por un motivo similar, no el mismo caso pero parecido.

¿Qué pasa cuando la conjunción copulativa va antes de una 'i' pero separada de ella por algún signo ortográfico?

Pongamos, para ser breves:

Estoy parado frente a Jorge *y, incluso*, María.

De esto tampoco dice nada el DPD y, lo mismo que en Mussolini y Hitler, tampoco hay ninguna cacofonía.

*Y, igual* que en en el caso de tan respetables señores, me suena raro decir 'e, incluso' (bah, lo mismo que 'Y, igual' ).


----------



## S.V.

Acá lo mencionan en la Ortografía, en el primer párrafo. Sigue siendo la misma regla y cambia porque lo que sigue es /i/.

Creo que ya hay otros hilos sobre _¿Y Inés?_ Por acá me suenan bien ambas, _¿E Inés? _Técnicamente nunca es incorrecto usar _e_, solo un arcaísmo. En el pasado usaron la que les diera la gana, como en estas.


----------



## totor

Cierto, S.V., no había visto la Ortografía.

Me sigue sonando mal, pero…


----------



## duvija

[musolini e itler], para mí.


----------



## totor

Pero ahora es parecida pero otra, duvija:


totor said:


> y, incluso


o


totor said:


> Y, igual



Y S.V. dijo:


S.V. said:


> Acá lo mencionan en la Ortografía, en el primer párrafo.


----------



## duvija

Si, yo misma recordé que antes de nombres propios ya no recuerdo qué pasaba . 
Pero en este caso concreto, me sale 'e itler'. No siempre aspiro la 'h', supongo. Admito ignorancia y sobretodo, variación.


----------



## totor

Claro, si la 'h' no es aspirada (en el caso de Hitler), no hay más remedio que decir 'e Hitler'.


----------



## totor

Acá tenemos un caso parecido.

Mi autor* dice:

Vargas, Leland ou Holly Martins […]

Esos nombres son los de algunos personajes de Orson Welles (respectivamente, _Sed de mal, Citizen Kane_ y _El tercer hombre_).

A diferencia de la y/e, aquí tenemos o/u.

Entiendo que siendo la 'h' de Holly aspirada, ocurre lo mismo que en el caso de Hitler y correspondería 'o Holly Martins', pero prefiero consultar a mis sabios coforeros antes que meter la pata.

* Hel-Guedj, _Orson Welles. La Règle du faux._


----------



## Azarosa

Buenas tardes. Si la palabra que sigue a la conjunción no es española y comienza por el sonido vocálico /i/, sigue vigente la regla, aunque por tratarse de una voz extranjera el sonido /i/ inicial no se escriba como _i _o_ hi: Escriba su teléfono *e* _e-mail (la _e_ de _e-mail_ se pronuncia _ en inglés). Paralelamente, la conjunción copulativa mantiene la forma y si la voz que la sigue no empieza con el sonido /i/, aunque gráficamente se escriba con i- o hi-: En esa fecha se produjo el encuentro entre Franco *y* Hitler *(el apellido alemán Hitler se pronuncia con h aspirada)*. Hasta el momento ha sacado dos discos: Life *y* I adore you (Ise pronuncia [ái] en inglés). (Fuente: RAE)_


----------



## Azarosa

(Y acabo de darme cuenta de que la consulta es de 2012; Totor debe haber resuelto con creces ese dilema


----------



## totor

Totor lo resolvió con creces, te lo puedo asegurar (porque soy yo ).

Lo que todavía no resolví es lo que planteo en el post # 42: ¿'Leland o Holly Martins' o 'Leland u Holly Martins'?

Más bien, espero una confirmación, porque la segunda opción (ahora que veo las dos escritas) no me parece posible.


----------



## Azarosa

Es lo mismo para la disyuntiva ("o") que para la "copulativa: corresponde "o Holy...". En este caso, la h es también aspirada.


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> la h es también aspirada


Claro, es lo que yo decía:


totor said:


> Entiendo que siendo la 'h' de Holly aspirada, ocurre lo mismo que en el caso de Hitler


Evidentemente, la regla (como puse en el post # 16) es si hay o no hay cacofonía.

Gracias, Azarosa.


----------



## totor

Bueno, por fin pusieron los puntos sobre las íes:

«geografía e historia», pero «frío y hielo»

… Sobre todo más abajo:


> mientras que permanece delante de palabras que empiezan por una hache no muda: «invasiones napoleónica y hitleriana», no «… e hitleriana».


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, gente?

Aquí va una aclaración del último Fundéu («Iberia e easyJet», no «Iberia y easyJet»), para este tipo casos:

Según lo indicado en la _Ortografía_ del 2010, *el criterio que prevalece en estos casos es el fonético, no el gráfico*, es decir, la conjunción _y_ se convierte en _e_ ante toda palabra que comience por el sonido /i/ aunque su escritura sea otra letra.

(El segundo subrayado es mío).

Para el que dio origen a este hilo: 


totor said:


> Mussolini y Hitler


----------



## Aviador

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, gente?
> 
> Aquí va una aclaración del último Fundéu («Iberia e easyJet», no «Iberia y easyJet»), para este tipo casos:
> 
> Según lo indicado en la _Ortografía_ del 2010, *el criterio que prevalece en estos casos es el fonético, no el gráfico*, es decir, la conjunción _y_ se convierte en _e_ ante toda palabra que comience por el sonido /i/ aunque su escritura sea otra letra.
> 
> (El segundo subrayado es mío).
> 
> Para el que dio origen a este hilo:


Pero como no pronunciamos _itler_ /'i.tler/, sino _jitler_ /'xi.tler/, esa regla no se aplica al caso de la frase _Mussolini y Hitler_.
El primer sonido del apellido _Hitler_ según se pronuncia en castellano es la fricativa velar sorda [x], no la vocal cerrada [i ]_._


----------



## totor

Sí se aplica, Aviador, precisamente por lo que tú mismo dices:


Aviador said:


> no pronunciamos _itler_


porque la hache de Hitler 


> no es muda


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Creo que estáis diciendo lo mismo (sin entenderos)... 

Sí, es Mussolini *y* Hitler por eso que decís ambos: la h no es muda, así que Hitler no empieza por el sonido "i".

Saludos


----------



## Azarosa

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que estáis diciendo lo mismo (sin entenderos)...
> 
> Sí, es Mussolini *y* Hitler por eso que decís ambos: la h no es muda, así que Hitler no empieza por el sonido "i".
> 
> Saludos


----------



## jilar

¿Y si tenemos un escrito que habla del señor Hito y no sabemos si tal nombre se pronuncia como lo leería un español ( hache muda - pediría "e Hito") o habría que pronunciarlo de otra manera, dependiendo del origen de tal nombre y su idioma?

La hache como en inglés, aspirada.  No llego a realizar el sonido de la jota castellana /x/.

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## totor

Miguel On Ojj said:


> es Mussolini *y* Hitler por eso que decís ambos: la h no es muda, así que Hitler no empieza por el sonido "i"


Como diríamos en el barrio: satamente.


----------



## Agró

jilar said:


> ¿Y si tenemos un escrito que habla del señor Hito y no sabemos si tal nombre se pronuncia como lo leería un español ( hache muda - pediría "e Hito") o habría que pronunciarlo de otra manera, dependiendo del origen de tal nombre y su idioma?


Si estás pensando en el nombre japonés, también se aspira:
Pronunciación de Hirohito: Cómo pronunciar Hirohito en Japonés


----------



## Calambur

Hola.


Aviador said:


> no pronunciamos _itler_ /'i.tler/, sino _jitler_ /'xi.tler/



...te comento que por aquí lo pronunciamos tal como él lo indica: la "t" junto a la "l" -como en Atlántico, atlas, atlético, y habrá alguna otra...-.
Así que para nosotros, los argentinos porteños, no es una errata.

Saludos._

*Referencia a comentario eliminado. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jilar

Agró said:


> Si estás pensando


No es el caso.
Estoy planteando que no tenemos por qué saber cómo se pronuncian todos los nombres en sus respectivos idiomas, ni conocer a todas las personalidades que nos podamos encontrar en un texto - y de ahí, conociéndolo, intentar o dar descifrado cómo debe pronunciarse.

Hitler es, lamentablemente, de todos conocido. Al menos de todo adulto.

Vamos a invitar a @Alemanita  para ver si hay alguna explicación a mi separación silábica en el apellido Hitler.

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jilar

Agró said:


> Si estás pensando en el nombre japonés, también se aspira:


Vuelvo con esto.
También se aspira, en japonés, Hiroshima.
Pero en textos en español verás:
Hiroshima y Nagasaki

O en orden contrario:
Nagasaki e Hiroshima.

Prueba de que Hiroshima se castellaniza. H muda y nombre que empieza por el sonido de una i.

Repito, la cosa no es tan simple como puede parecer.
Todo dependerá de la pronunciación que hagamos y si respetamos el idioma original o no.


----------



## Agró

jilar said:


> Vuelvo con esto.
> También se aspira, en japonés, Hiroshima.
> Pero en textos en español verás:
> Hiroshima y Nagasaki
> 
> O en orden contrario:
> Nagasaki e Hiroshima.
> 
> Prueba de que Hiroshima se castellaniza. H muda y nombre que empieza por el sonido de una i.
> 
> Repito, la cosa no es tan simple como puede parecer.
> Todo dependerá de la pronunciación que hagamos y si respetamos el idioma original o no.


Hay mucha vacilación y numerosos casos tanto de _Nagasaki* y *Hiroshima_ (ejemplo) como de _Nagasaki *e *Hiroshima _(ejemplo).

No abogo por ninguna de las dos soluciones puesto que no sé con certeza si la hache es aspirada o no en japonés siempre.
En el caso de Hirohito y/e Hiroshima yo nunca he aspirado esas haches.


----------



## totor

jilar said:


> no tenemos por qué saber cómo se pronuncian todos los nombres en sus respectivos idiomas


Seguro que no, jilar, pero la norma no habla de casos específicos –que deben ser miles o millones– sino de casos generales:


> *el criterio que prevalece en estos casos es el fonético, no el gráfico*


----------



## Señor K

Agró said:


> ... no sé con certeza si la hache es aspirada o no en japonés siempre.



En japonés, sí, siempre. La hache siempre se pronuncia como "j" en ese idioma, al menos cuando está al comienzo la palabra.

El tema es cómo lo vayan a recibir (adaptar y pronunciar) en español.



Agró said:


> En el caso de Hirohito y/e Hiroshima yo nunca he aspirado esas haches.



Yo tampoco. Pero en japonés, es "Jirojito" y "Jiroshima". El hiragana "hi" (ひ) se pronuncia como con jota. Para la pronunciación "i", existe otro hiragana: い.


----------



## Aviador

jilar said:


> ...
> ¿Tú haces esa separación silábica o es una errata?
> ...


Sí, ésa es la separación silábica que hago y la que permite pronunciar claramente el par _tl_ con comodidad para que no salga algo como /'xid.ler/ o /'xil:er/, o en el caso de Atlántico, para que no salga /ad.'lan.ti.co/o /al:'an.ti.co/, como en España.
Es lo mismo que hacemos a ambos lados del Atlántico en el caso de las palabras que incluyen el par _tr_. Por ejemplo en _atrás_ o _entrar_, no decimos /at.'ras/ ni /ent.'rar/, apoyamos de forma fluida la oclusiva sorda en la vibrante simple.


----------



## jilar

Bueno, ya tengo la solución. Me dice Alemanita que esa, la que yo apunté (hit-ler), es la separación que hacen en alemán.



Agró said:


> En el caso de Hirohito y/e Hiroshima yo nunca he aspirado esas haches.


Yo tampoco, así que tenderíamos a escribir "e" en vez de "y". Y apuesto que así hace la mayoría, en España al menos. El caso que muestras con "y Hiroshima" me parece una pequeña excepción y no sé si tendrá que ver que es producto de una traducción. Se puede leer la noticia en varios idiomas.



totor said:


> Seguro que no, jilar, pero la norma no habla de casos específicos –que deben ser miles o millones– sino de casos generales:


Claro, pero no están diciendo que la fonética tenga que ser la del idioma original. Yo entiendo que es la fonética que elija el hablante.
Es lo que pasaría en el caso que acabo de citar de Agró.

Decidimos pronunciar esos nombres "a la española" (aplicamos la fonética española)... no voy a entrar en las razones que cada uno tendrá (seguro que mayoritariamente por desconocimiento, o por repetir lo que otros han dicho), y así, si comenzamos con /i/ cambiamos *y* por *e*.
¿Que pronunciamos esa h de alguna manera, ya sea aspirada o directamente una jota castellana?
Pues mantenemos la "y".

Yo creo que deben respetarse ambos casos.
Muy bien por el que tenga gran cultura y sepa cómo debe pronunciar todo tipo de nombres.
Pero el que lo lea en su propio idioma, me parece al menos digno de respeto.
Lo que opinen y digan ahora los académicos, veremos si no cambia con el tiempo, como ya tiene pasado.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Decidimos pronunciar esos nombres "a la española" [...] y así, si comenzamos con /i/ cambiamos *y* por *e*.
> ¿Que pronunciamos esa h de alguna manera, ya sea aspirada o directamente una jota castellana?
> Pues mantenemos la "y".


De acuerdo, *pronunciamos *así.

Pero yo me pregunto cómo deberíamos *escribir*, por ejemplo, la conjunción entre los apellidos que originaron este hilo: "Mussolini *y/e* Hitler".

Digo, no sabemos quién va a leer ni cómo pronuncia "Hitler". 
Luego, ¿qué hacemos para que la conjunción que decidamos escribir no le suene mal, o como un error? 


(Me disculpo si ya lo dijeron y me perdí.)

Saludos._





​


----------



## swift

Yo supondría que el lector tendrá suficiente buen juicio para intuir que si la conjunción empleada es “y” la palabra que sigue tiene alguna pronunciación distinta de /i/ —por ejemplo, con h aspirada—.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> Pero yo me pregunto cómo deberíamos *escribir*, por ejemplo, la conjunción entre los apellidos que originaron este hilo: "Mussolini *y/e* Hitler".


Si me preguntas a mí y si yo redactase las normas, como dije, permitiría ambas posibilidades.
¿Que tú sabes que Hitler es un apellido alemán y debes aspirar esa h? Pues bien.
¿Que no lo sabes - para Hitler podría ser raro, pero sí para muchos otros nombres prácticamente desconocidos -  y castellanizas el nombre? Pues igual de bien.
Esto último es lo que pasa con Hiroshima, según Agró apuntó y yo confirmé. Por poner un ejemplo.

Ahora piensa en todos los nombres posibles y todas las lenguas que hay en el mundo.
Si yo te digo que tengo un amigo que se llama Home, ¿pensarás que tienes que leerlo en gallego (hombre), en inglés (casa), ...? ¿O simplemente no lo dirás hasta saber cómo lo dice esa persona?

Imagina que quieres decir esto:
Me dijo (por escrito) jilar que tiene un amigo que se llama Hone ¿o/u? Home, no lo recuerdo bien y, como desconozco tal nombre, no se me ha quedado. Voy a preguntarle de nuevo.


Bueno, el ejemplo plantea el caso entre o/u si le sigue o no /o/, que para el caso es igual que elegir entre e/y si sigue o no /i/.


----------

